# System-Backup Windows 8.1 unter AKOYA S6214T MD 99380



## NetBull (24. September 2014)

Hi, 

ich kämpfe immer noch mit meinem neuen Laptop und kann jedem nur von Medion abraten. 

Aber nun zum Problem. Mein Akoya soll gesichert werden. Mache das seit Windows 98SE so, das ich jederzeit ein Backup wieder aufspielen kann. Das mache ich auch regelmässig so das ich eigentlich immer ein frisches System habe. 

Nun geht es aber mit AKOYA / Windows 8 nicht mehr. Mein Acronis 2010 hat ausgedient, Acronis 2015 gekauft und siehe da, es kann zwar ein angebliches Backup erstellen, aber ich vermute das es nur das C Volumen ist und nicht die ganzen anderen Startpartitionen. Wer kann mir sagen wie ich die im Bild gelb markieren Partitionen sichern und wiederherstellen kann. Denn ich möchte ungerne andauernd mein System neu installieren. 




LG NetBu||


----------



## sheel (24. September 2014)

Hi

Den Luxus von diff./inkr. Backups und ähnlichem hat man nicht (wenn gesichert wird, dann also
immer die ganze Platte); und man muss sich die Verwendung einer Linuxkonsole zutrauen, aber
ntfsclone funktioniert, zuverlässig und gratis auch noch dazu.
Oder der Klassiker dd (evt. mit gzip --fast), verbraucht halt auch Zeit für freien Speicher.


----------



## NetBull (24. September 2014)

Linux sieht die Laufwerke leider nicht. Da scheint Microsoft richtig fies was eingefallen zu sein. Denke aber das LINUX das bald auch kann. (überlege ob ich nicht ganz umsteigen soll....). Hab aber grad ein Tutorial gefunden, das funktioniert. Teste das gerade noch mal durch.


----------



## sheel (25. September 2014)

NetBull hat gesagt.:


> Linux sieht die Laufwerke leider nicht.


Sorry, glaub ich nicht 
Und sogar wenn: dd kopiert auch gern die ganze Festplatte, ohne sich um Partitionen etc. zu kümmern.


----------



## NetBull (25. September 2014)

hmmm... Es handelt sich bei dieser C-Festplatte um einen Flashspeicher der sich im abnehmbaren Tablet Teil befindet.

Windows zeigt mir 3 Partitionen ohne Laufwerksbuchstaben. Wo müsste ich diese unter LINUX finden können. Ich versuche es derzeit mit einem UBUNTU 14.4.


----------



## sheel (25. September 2014)

Mach bei angesteckter Platte einmal folgendes in der Konole:

```
#nur um beim fdisk nicht evt. die abfrage ohne ausgabe zu haben.
#sudo versucht das zu erkennen und spinnt dann gern.
sudo true

ls -al /dev | grep sd >>hddinfo.txt 2>>&1
ls -al /dev | grep hd >>hddinfo.txt 2>>&1
cat fstab >>hddinfo.txt 2>>&1
mount >>hddinfo.txt 2>>&1
sudo fdisk -l >>hddinfo.txt 2>>&1
```
und zeig den Inhalt von hddinfo.txt


----------



## kalterjava (26. September 2014)

Hi,

warum hat dein Acronis 2010 ausgedient?

Vg


----------



## NetBull (1. Oktober 2014)

@kalterjava: Weil Acronis 2015 mein Laptop nicht sichern kann und Daten sichern kann ich auch ohne. Brauche lediglich ein Proggy mit dem ich mein System Image erstellen und wiederherstellen kann.


----------



## NetBull (1. Oktober 2014)

sheel hat gesagt.:


> Mach bei angesteckter Platte einmal folgendes in der Konole:
> 
> ```
> #nur um beim fdisk nicht evt. die abfrage ohne ausgabe zu haben.
> ...



Moin Sheel, 

leider läuft das Skript nicht. 
Das von mir verwendete UBUNTU 14.4 LTS kann mit  2>>&1 in der Konsole nichts anfangen. 

Bei cat fstab >>hddinfo.txt 2>>&1 bzw. cat fstab >>hddinfo.txt kommt eine Fehler meldung 
cat: fstab: no such file or directory

Eine Idee was ich falsch machen könnte?
Mein UBUNTU das auf dem Stick läuft, merkt sich leider auch keine Änderungen. hat kein deutsches Keyboard. etc. 

LG NetBu||


----------



## sheel (1. Oktober 2014)

Hm. Welche Shell hast du denn ("echo $0")?
Sonst ists eig. auch egal, stderr sollte hoffentlich sowieso leer sein.
Die Sache mit dem fstab ar mein Fehler (Pfad vergessen).

```
sudo true
 
ls -al /dev | grep sd >>hddinfo.txt
ls -al /dev | grep hd >>hddinfo.txt
cat /etc/fstab >>hddinfo.txt
mount >>hddinfo.txt
sudo fdisk -l >>hddinfo.txt
```


----------



## NetBull (1. Oktober 2014)

So ... Keine Ahnung welche Shell ich habe. 
Auf jeden Fall gibt echo $0 den String BASH aus. 

Ausgeführt....

```
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo true
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls -al /dev | grep sd >>hddinfo.txt
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls -al /dev | grep hd >>hddinfo.txt
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ cat /etc/fstab >>hddinfo.txt
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mount >>hddinfo.txt
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l >>hddinfo.txt
```

dann kam das hier:

```
WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/mmcblk0'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
```

Inhalt der hddinfo.txt: 

```
brw-rw----   1 root   disk      8,   0 Oct  1  2014 sda
brw-rw----   1 root   disk      8,   1 Oct  1 06:21 sda1
brw-rw----   1 root   disk      8,   2 Oct  1  2014 sda2
brw-rw----   1 root   disk      8,  16 Oct  1  2014 sdb
brw-rw----   1 root   disk      8,  17 Oct  1  2014 sdb1
brw-rw----   1 root   disk      8,  32 Oct  1  2014 sdc
brw-rw----   1 root   disk      8,   0 Oct  1 08:15 sda
brw-rw----   1 root   disk      8,   1 Oct  1 06:21 sda1
brw-rw----   1 root   disk      8,   2 Oct  1 08:15 sda2
brw-rw----   1 root   disk      8,  16 Oct  1 08:15 sdb
brw-rw----   1 root   disk      8,  17 Oct  1 08:15 sdb1
brw-rw----   1 root   disk      8,  32 Oct  1 08:15 sdc
overlayfs / overlayfs rw 0 0
tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
/cow on / type overlayfs (rw)
proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,size=10%,mode=0755)
/dev/sdb1 on /cdrom type vfat (ro,noatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)
/dev/loop0 on /rofs type squashfs (ro,noatime)
none on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw)
none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
none on /sys/firmware/efi/efivars type efivarfs (rw)
tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
none on /run/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=5242880)
none on /run/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
none on /run/user type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=104857600,mode=0755)
none on /sys/fs/pstore type pstore (rw)
systemd on /sys/fs/cgroup/systemd type cgroup (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,none,name=systemd)
gvfsd-fuse on /run/user/999/gvfs type fuse.gvfsd-fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=ubuntu)
/dev/mmcblk0p4 on /media/ubuntu/PRC_RP type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=999,gid=999,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks2)

Disk /dev/mmcblk0: 62.5 GB, 62545461248 bytes
256 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7574 cylinders, total 122159104 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0xfd2bf19f

        Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/mmcblk0p1               1  4294967295  2147483647+  ee  GPT

Disk /dev/mmcblk0boot1: 4 MB, 4194304 bytes
4 heads, 16 sectors/track, 128 cylinders, total 8192 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x00000000


Disk /dev/mmcblk0boot0: 4 MB, 4194304 bytes
4 heads, 16 sectors/track, 128 cylinders, total 8192 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x00000000


Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
Disk identifier: 0xfd2bf1a9

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1            2048   849348607   424673280    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
/dev/sda2       849348608   976773119    63712256    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

Disk /dev/sdb: 7864 MB, 7864320000 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 956 cylinders, total 15360000 sectors
Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
Disk identifier: 0x000324b0

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sdb1   *        2048    15359999     7678976    b  W95 FAT32
```

Aber ich hab überhaupt keinen Plan welche davon zu Windows gehören. Bzw. welche davon alle zur Startpartition gehören (Das Convertible zeigt unter W8.1 mehrere Partitionen die zum Starten benötigt werden)

LG NetBu||


----------



## kalterjava (1. Oktober 2014)

NetBull hat gesagt.:


> @kalterjava: Weil Acronis 2015 mein Laptop nicht sichern kann und Daten sichern kann ich auch ohne. Brauche lediglich ein Proggy mit dem ich mein System Image erstellen und wiederherstellen kann.


 
Hi, ich frage, weil bei mir die Image-Sicherung unter Win8 auf einem normalen PC klappt und das mit Acronis 2010, das du ja auch hast.


----------



## NetBull (2. Oktober 2014)

Na mein 2010er hat es nicht geschafft und auch das 2015er nicht. Allerdings hab ich ein Konvertible, wo die Systemfestplatte ein 64 GB RAM Speicher ist. Mittlerweile sichere ich das umständlich mit Windows.


----------



## kalterjava (2. Oktober 2014)

Hi, mit 64 GB RAM-Speicher meinst du eine SSD? Wenn ja, so musst du dort den Haken bei System-Partition (Bezeichnung ähnlich: ist ca. 99 MB groß)  beim Sichern und Wiederherstellen auswählen. Aber ich denke, daran hast du schon gedacht.


----------



## NetBull (2. Oktober 2014)

Ja, klar. Ich glaube nicht das es eine SSD ist. Die "Platte" befindet sich in der Tablet-Einheit, also dem abnehmbaren Schirm des Laptops und ich glaube nicht das es so flache SSD gibt. Oder?


----------



## kalterjava (3. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

SSDs sind ja generell flach, und wenn du dir mal ein Foto ohne Gehäuse anschaust, ist das von der Größe nichts anderes als ne PCI-Steckkarte. Anyway, das dürfte für die Sicherung keinen Unterschied machen - sehr suspekt.

Ich hatte auch mal das Problem, dass bei mir Acronis die Image-Erstellung verweigerte - letztendlich lag es daran, dass der Master-Boot-Rec. defekt war. Nachdem ich diesen schnell reparieren ließ, ging dann auch die Image-Erstellung wieder. Hast du das mal getestet? Sprich, hast du mal die Fehlerüberprüfung laufen lassen?


----------



## NetBull (3. Oktober 2014)

Na das Teil ist neu... Aber wie auch immer, Acronis spielt nicht mehr mit da ich es zurückgebracht habe. Hab ja mein 2010er was zum sichern von Daten reicht.


----------



## kalterjava (3. Oktober 2014)

Naja, das Acronis 2010 spielt für die Image-Sicherung trotzdem mit - bei mir geht es.
Auch wenn dein Tab neu ist, kann es durchaus sein, dass bei der Installation etwas schief ging und der Master-Boot defekt ist. Der läßt sich über die Software ja reparieren.
Selbst nagelneue Festplatten sollen schon mal nach 3 Tagen den Geist aufgegeben haben - ausschließen würde ich das nicht.


----------



## NetBull (4. Oktober 2014)

Ne, der Master Boot ist in Ordnung. Es liegt an den komischen Partitionen oder an der Art der Systemplatte.


----------



## saftmeister (4. Oktober 2014)

Windows 8 (und damit auch 8.1) verwendet ein neues Verfahren zum ablegen der Partitionstabelle, nennt sich GPT und hat sich mittlerweile sogar bis Linux etabliert, denn Grub2 kann auch GPT. Das dürfte der Grund sein, warum es mit Acronis 2010 nicht funktioniert: https://kb.acronis.com/de/content/20526

Warum es mit Linux nicht gehen soll, kann ich allerdings nicht verstehen, immerhin kann es die GPT erkennen und sogar Partitionen mounten:


```
.....
/dev/mmcblk0p4 on /media/ubuntu/PRC_RP type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=999,gid=999,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks2)
.....
/dev/mmcblk0p1               1  4294967295  2147483647+  ee  GPT
.....
```

Versuch mal in Linux


```
sudo parted -l /dev/mmcblk0
```

und poste die Ausgabe. Sieht so aus, als sei zu mindest Partition 5 auf der Flash-Disk eine FAT32-Partition (siehe Dateisystem-Typ vfat bei den gemounteten Partitionen).


----------



## kalterjava (5. Oktober 2014)

Hi saftmeister,
Das erklärt dann wohl, warum es bei mir geht. Ich hab nämlich MBR und nicht GBT ausgewählt. Wenn er aber das Acronis Plus Pack hat, dann würde es lt. dem Artikel auch mit Acronis gehen.


----------



## NetBull (6. Oktober 2014)

So was sollte Acronis deutlich auf die Kartons schreiben. Wie auch immer, nun mach ich es mit Windows und Acronis hat einen langjährigen Kunden verloren.


----------



## NetBull (10. Oktober 2014)

@saftmeister 

kannst damit mehr anfangen?



```
ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo parted -l /dev/mmcblk0
Model: ATA HGST HTS545050A7 (scsi)
Disk /dev/sda: 500GB
Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/4096B
Partition Table: msdos

Number  Start   End    Size    Type     File system  Flags
1      1049kB  435GB  435GB   primary  ntfs
2      435GB   500GB  65.2GB  primary  ntfs


Model: Kingston DataTraveler 3.0 (scsi)
Disk /dev/sdb: 7864MB
Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
Partition Table: msdos

Number  Start   End     Size    Type     File system  Flags
1      1049kB  7864MB  7863MB  primary  fat32        boot
```

LG NetBu||


----------



## saftmeister (10. Oktober 2014)

Das bedeutet, Linux kann die Partitionen lesen und damit sehr wahrscheinlich auch mounten.

Dann ist vielleicht Redobackup das richtige für dich.


----------



## saftmeister (11. Oktober 2014)

Ok, ich jetzt den Screenshot noch mal mit den Ausgaben der Commands verglichen.

- Unter Linux ist die /dev/sda, was unter Windows der Datenträger 0 ist. Auf dem liegen die Partition D: (Data) und E: (Recover)

- Ich vermute, dass sich dahinter /dev/mmcblk0 der Datenträger 1 verbirgt, denn die Größe des Disk kommt ungefähr hin. Das hieße, ein Backup davon würde die Boot-Partition (C sichern.

- /dev/sdb ist dann ein USB-Stick, den du vermutlich zum Booten von Linux verwendet hast.

- /dev/sdc ist dann eine weitere der Festplatten, allerdings haben wir davon kein Partitionslayout sehen können. Also mach doch noch mal


```
$ parted -l /dev/sdc
```

Wahrscheinlich ist es der Datenträger 2, der dann eine Partition mit der Größe von 460GB, wass dann der Partition "leere platte" (F entsprechen dürfte.


----------



## NetBull (11. Oktober 2014)

@saftmeister Gibt es kein Tool unter UBUNTU das die Sicherung vornehmen kann? Weil das Laptop hat kein CD/DVD Laufwerk mehr und wenn ich das von STICK boote, dann sollte es doch eigentlich IMAGES erstellen können.


----------



## saftmeister (11. Oktober 2014)

Du kannst das Redobackup auch auf einen Stick packen, dafür gibt es reichlich Programme, die auch unter Windows aus einem ISO-File einen bootbaren USB-Stick machen können. Z.B. Linux Live USB Creator

Möglicherweise habe ich dich auch nicht richtig verstanden.

Laut Dokumentation verwendet Redobackup im Unterbau http://partclone.org/, welches natürlich Images erstellen kann (und bspw. auf einen weiteren angeschlossenen Datenträger wie eine externe USB-Festplatte oder auch auf eine Netzwerkfreigabe speichern).


----------



## NetBull (15. Oktober 2014)

Ne, ich brauche ein TOOL das vom Stick startet. Da ich kein Laufwerk habe. 
Dachte mir ich mach einfach ein USB Stick mit LINUX drauf und sichere damit alle Platten. 
Bekomme aber vieles nicht ans Laufen: keine Deutsche Tastatur, keine Zusatzprogramme,....etc. 
Müsste mir ein Linux machen das ganz normal, aber vom STICK aus läuft. 

Kann ich meinen Ubuntu Bootstick nutzen um UBUNTU dann auf einem zweiten STICK zu installieren? Dann müsste dieses UBUNTU doch gaaaanz normal laufen. Oder?


----------



## sheel (15. Oktober 2014)

Wie erstellst du deinen derzeitigen Bootstick?
Man kann Ubuntu "ganz normal", wie auch auf Festplatten, installieren.
Von einer DVD aus. Solang das Speicherding groß genung ist
(deswegen eventuell L-Ubuntu etc. ... auch wenn man den Desktop für
den Alltag nicht mag, sollte es für Reparaturzwecke ausreichen.)

LiveCD-Iso-Emulation etc. ist schon lang nicht mehr nötig.


----------



## NetBull (16. Oktober 2014)

derzeit hab ich den Bootstick mit "unetbootin-windows-608.exe"... das estellt mir quasi eine LiveCD auf einem Stick. 
Ich möchte schon ein UBUNTU oder anderes LINUX mit Desktop, da ich überlege auf Dauer komplett um zu steigen. 
Bin aber noch untenschlossen und solange möchte ich das LINUX nur auf dem STICK ... werde mir mal einen 2. Stick zulegen und das vom LIVE Stick auf dem anderen Stick installieren. Wenn das funktioniert. Wie groß sollte so ein Stick für ein produktives UBUNTU sein (Daten werden woanders gehostet)?


----------



## sheel (16. Oktober 2014)

NetBull hat gesagt.:


> derzeit hab ich den Bootstick mit "unetbootin-windows-608.exe" das estellt mir quasi eine LiveCD auf einem Stick.


Ja, das mein ich eben. Mit mehr oder weniger seriösen Tools irgendwo aus dem Internet LiveCD-USB-Irgendwas
zu erstellen ist nicht nötig. Man kann Debian, Ubuntu & CO. von einer normalen Installations-DVD direkt auf
den USB installieren, und mit dem normalen Installer gibts dann später auch keine Probleme mit Tastatur etc.

Den gemachten Live-Stick als Installationsquelle zu verwenden (falls möglich) würde ich nicht empfehlen.

Und zum Desktop: Ubuntu gibts offiziell in mehreren Desktopvarianten
Rein aus Speicherplatzgründen beim USB würde ich da nicht die Standardausführung nehmen,
wenn man das ganze sowieso nur für Backup etc. verwendet (statt normale Alltagssachen)
Ist letztendlich aber egal, solang der Stick groß genug ist...


----------



## NetBull (17. Oktober 2014)

@sheel: mein Laptop hat kein DVD ... Deswegen der Umweg über den "LIVE Stick" unseriöser Tools.


----------



## NetBull (20. Oktober 2014)

So: Ubuntu ist auf dem Stick installiert. Was muss ich nun machen um mit UBUNTU ein Image von Festplatten zu sichern... ?

@sheel @saftmeister


----------



## NetBull (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich gebs auf. Das ist vom Stick einfach zu langsam.


----------



## ComFreek (30. Oktober 2014)

@NetBull Für ein Backup reicht auch ein leichteres Linuxderivat, z. B. Lubuntu. Es gibt noch etlich andere (TinyCoreLinux).


----------

